# Looking to compete in first competition in 2011



## Inno (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi guys!

I have decided to enter my first competition and have found this site to be great help.

My name is Paul and I have been training for 4 years, I am aiming to enter the UKBFF North West which should be sometime in March 2011.

I currently weigh 15st 11lb and I am aiming to compete in the classic class where my maximum weight will permitted will be 13st 7lb as I am 5' 11".

My current eating plan is as follows:

8am - 5 Eggs (2 yolks), 2 wolemeal toast, 1 scoop Optimum Nutrition Whey, 300ml skimmed milk, multi vit, 10ml udos oil

10:30am - 2 Scoops Optimum Nutrition Whey in water and 50g porridge oats

12:30pm - Chicken Breast, 1 piece of wholemaeal bread, 2 rice cakes

3pm - Chicken Breast, 1 piece of wholemeal bread, 2 rice cakes

5:30pm - Train

6:30pm - 1 bottle of multi power protein

8pm - Turkey Breast, large salad, 2 rice cakes

10:30pm - 2 Scoops Optimum Nurtition Whey, 300ml skimmed milk

I am very strict with my eating Monday to Friday and do not cheat, I eat pretty much what I want on weekends, still making sure that my protein is high though.You will notice that I dont eat rice, this is beacause I have severe problems with feeling bloated and think that this is the cause. I aim to continue bulking until Start of January which will allow me approximately 12 weeks to cut.

I will post some pictures in the next couple of days and would very much appreciate your comments and help. I am cuurently receiving advice from the owner of my gym but would also appreciate your help and guidance.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Good luck, sounds like a sunny disposition and a positive approach, will look forward to following your progress

J


----------



## Inno (Oct 15, 2010)

Great Chest Workout Last Night

Flat Bench - 60kg x 20, 100kg x 12, 120kg x 10, 130kg x 6, 140kg x 4 (2 negative reps)

Incline Smith Machine - 60kg x 10, 70kg x 10, 75kg x 8, 80kg x 8

Dips - 3 x 20 (no weight as have had a niggling shoulder injury for a while)

Incline flyes - 18kg, 10, 18kg x 10

Flat Flyes - 18kg x 10, 18kg x 10

Abs

Weighted Sit ups - 10kg x 12, 10kg x 12, 10kg x 12

Weighted Cruches on cable machine - 40kg x 15, 40kg x 15, 45kg x 15

Leg Raises - 3 sets of 15


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Subscribed

Good luck

That dont look like much of a bulk diet. Id be starving on that :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Hey mate, best of luck with this.

Obv we haven't seen pics, but as it stands now, you have over 2st to lose to make the wieght - and you might not be shredded at that so may have to go lower.

As it will be your first cut, I would leave yourself longer, because you might be slower to get going. I'd leave min 16 weeks, prob 18.

Also, it may just be the wording, but I'd get this notion of "keeping on bulking" out your head - aim to keep adding muscle by all means, but I would work very hard to make sure you add no extra bodyfat; as I say you already have at least over 2st to lose to make wieght, adding more bodyfat just now would be a pointless move - all has to come off again... and without meaning to sound negative, I have yet to see a first time dieter who HASNT got a hell of a lot more to lose than they thought they did... myself included


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Also, it may just be the wording, but I'd get this notion of "keeping on bulking" out your head - aim to keep adding muscle by all means, but I would work very hard to make sure you add no extra bodyfat; as I say you already have at least over 2st to lose to make wieght, adding more bodyfat just now would be a pointless move - all has to come off again... and without meaning to sound negative, I have yet to see a first time dieter who HASNT got a hell of a lot more to lose than they thought they did... myself included


Totally agree with rs - you should introduce cardio in to your plan if you have not already done that.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Good point there. Even after your first diet...there still ends up being mroe to come off as second time round you want to be better again

i have pics of me at 198lb i can share if you like mate...i had to lose 20lb from that weight to get skinless...quite scary infact u might find!


----------



## Paul1990 (May 6, 2007)

i dont think the multi power protein is best after workout mate if its what i think it is, in the glass bottle made from milk isnt it?


----------



## Inno (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank for the replies, I know you will all get a better idea when the pictures are posted.



> Subscribed
> 
> Good luck
> 
> That dont look like much of a bulk diet. Id be starving on that :lol:


I totally agree, but I went through a long phase of not eating carbs at all as I constantly felt bloated and tired. Since strating this diet I have put on a stone and a half. I would appreciate the pictures if you could send them to me.



> As it will be your first cut, I would leave yourself longer, because you might be slower to get going. I'd leave min 16 weeks, prob 18.


This probably means I would need to start in December, what things would you change for the first 4 weeks?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

heres 15 weeks out




























heres a few days or a week out. canny mind




























There was 20lb pretty much come off between them.

ANyways...thats me smote your journal with my photo wh0ring and pink pants.

BOOM

:lol:


----------



## Inno (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures, I would say that I have a lot further to go to cut up than you did so may indeed have to start earlier.

Whilst we are on the subject of timing my cut, does anyone know when the UKBFF will announce the dates of the 2011 calendar as knowing this would allow me to nail down my eating/training plan.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

best to go to the local organiser to find the date. usually its about the same time every year all these things eh? base it on that id say untill you know for sure

id give yourself at least 18 weeeks to diet mate. make sure you can take your tiem with it and get it right.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Good luck mate.

Which gym do you train at?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

good luck mate, look forward to see you on stage


----------



## Inno (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the good luck messages, Chrisj22, I train at Bodymasters Gym in Blackpool. Do you live in Blackpool?

Trained back last night:

Deadlifts - 100kg x 10, 140kg x 10, 160kg x 10

Wide Grip Pulldowns - 3 sets of full stack x 10

Close Grip Pulldowns - 3 sets of full rack x 10

Hammer Strength - 80kg x 10, 100kg x 10, 110kg x 8

Dumbell Rows - 50kg x 10, 50kg x 10, 50kg x 10

Forearms

Behind Back Curls - 3 sets x 25kg x 10

Front Reverse Curls - 3 sets x 25kg x 10


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes mate, i live there.

Bodymasters is a great gym, used to train there back in 2002-2004, but it seemed to go downhill when Andy passed away.

So jules is going to prep you?

A friend of mine got prepped bu jules, and even he'll admit, his condition wasn't good enough to do any damage. I'm not saying jules doesnt know what he's talking about, because lets face it, the guy looked brilliant on stage from pics i saw of him competing many years ago.

I'd deffo agree with RS007 - get dieting in december mate. My mate did a 12 weeker under jules and he just wasnt ready. If you start early he'll get you in decent nick as he knows what he's doing.

I tend to train between oxygym and the brunswick gym. I like oxygym's equipment and some of the strongest people in the town train there so it's motivational - and dave steele (top master competitor) who owns the gym is a decent guy too.

Good luck mate, and i'm subscribed.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Agree with Team1 (minus the photo horage lol) but the longer you take to come in (generally) the more mass you'll keep. If you take it steady you'll look better for it. Aim for a steady drop per week over a crash diet.


----------



## Inno (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback, it really helps to get other people opinions.



> So jules is going to prep you?


Yes, Jules is prepping me. I spoke to him last night about dieting longer and he has agreed that it may be the best approach to leave 14 - 16 weeks.

One question I have is if I start earlier what should I do for the first couple of weeks? Should I start dropping some food, eat clean one the weekends or just start some cardio a few times a week?

I aim to have some photos taken tonight and will post them as soon as possible.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Inno said:


> Thanks for all the feedback, it really helps to get other people opinions.
> 
> Yes, Jules is prepping me. I spoke to him last night about dieting longer and he has agreed that it may be the best approach to leave 14 - 16 weeks.
> 
> ...


Tidy the diet up mate, not less food just better food. then when you diet work out the amounts and adjust macros.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Tidy the diet up mate, not less food just better food. then when you diet work out the amounts and adjust macros.


This.

First couple of weeks, clean it up, get consistent, so then you can judge from there where to go.

I also agree with Magics comment about how - generally - a longer diet preserves more muscle, thats how it works for me at least, I tend to leave things too late, or something goes wrong and I have to get a panic on to get acceptable condition - and muscle has been lost every time.

I aim to circumvent that this time by staying only around 14-20lb from estimated stage wieght, and having a gentler diet...


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Inno said:


> Thanks for all the feedback, it really helps to get other people opinions.
> 
> Yes, Jules is prepping me. I spoke to him last night about dieting longer and he has agreed that it may be the best approach to leave 14 - 16 weeks.
> 
> ...


If you have a lot more to lose than me in those pics, based on us being the same height too....id personally be dieting for more than 14 weeks by a lONG shot.

Ok, maybe im over cautious but id rather diet longer gentle and leave time to get it right than rush it, lose muscle and scrape in on time for something that you have suffered so bad for.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

hey inno, i myself am planning on competing for the first time next year. Either around May time in the ukbff or nabba junior class's or a bit later in a smaller show in august. Either way i'm getting up on stage no matter what 

i'm excited, nervous, anxious and pumped up all in the one emotion lol !

i just started my bulk which i'll do for 12-16weeks then around january i will switch gears and start my prep. i want to give myself 16 weeks minimum. probably even 20weeks so i can take my time with it and lose fat smart and effectively , instead of having to crash diet and end up loosing some muscle ( cause i seriously cant afford to loose any muscle whatsoever as i will potentially be competing with guys 2 full years older than me so i need all the muscle i can get lol )

best of luck , i'll be following and routing you on mate.

feel free to support me aswell on my journal ( DZ DAZ, THE DAZMYSTER bla bla bla road to the olympia 2030 )

best of luck to both of us lol ( yeh i just wished myself good luck looooool )

keep trainin and pushing yourself hard


----------



## Inno (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, I agree that it is better to take the diet slow in order to keep as much muscle as possible and I have taken some photos tonight that scared me quite a bit, I hadn't realised how much fat I had put on over the last 3 months. The first photo is of me in August on holiday when I was 14st, the rest were taken tonight weighing 15st 12lb.

My diet is completely strict Monday - Friday as listed on page 1 of this thread, with this in mind if I start now with my diet would you recommend that I eat the same saturday and sunday or would you first introduce cardio as I have not done any for a good year or so.

Daz, thanks for the reply I will definitely subscribe to your thread and all the best for your first show.


----------



## Inno (Oct 15, 2010)

Just got back from training legs at gym

Leg Extensions - 30kg x 15, 35kg x 12, 40kg x 10, 50kg x 10

Squats (front squat machine) - 170kg x 10, 200kg x 10, 220kg x 10, 250kg x 10 (when doing last set managed to pull something near my left rib cage)

Wide Stance Leg Press - 150kg x 10, 180kg x 10, 200kg x 10

Close Stance Leg Press - 150kg x 10, 180kg x 10, 200kg x 10

Hamstring Curls - 3 sets of 10

Stif Legged Dead Lifts - 3 sets of 23kg x 10


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

lookin good inno :thumb:

overall everything looks good, not any massive dis-proportions or anything.

your bodyfat is not high at all so aim to maintain it as it is because its relatively low. Your not flabby or anything so 16-18 weeks will be plenty to be shredded 

i'm excited for you  its gonna be a unforgettable experience. I cant wait for my show 

your lifts seem pretty strong aswell. Especially impressed with your benching fs !

wish i could bench that kind of weight lol !

keep training hard and you'll do good.

best of luck :beer: :bounce:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

50kg leg extensions ?

are you sure thats right ?

my leg extension machine in my gym goes up to 100kg and i can rep that for 6-8reps.

how come your only doing 50kg ?

is that just a warm up or somthing ?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> 50kg leg extensions ?
> 
> are you sure thats right ?
> 
> ...


Probabbly didnt pay attention in School to pulley systems Daz

Who cares....study this ya pleb


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I would begin dieting now.

You will gain muscle with a good contest prep also it takes time for you skin and all to adjust to your weight loss.

Good luck.

Team 1 those pictures are impressive which is weird because you are a swimmer......?!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Damn you. Yes a swimmer with 10lb still before i hit the weight limit for me. Gonna take a wee bit of time but ll be back


----------



## Inno (Oct 15, 2010)

I only do leg extensions to warm my knees up as I have tendonitis in both knees.

Can somebody tell me where to start with diet, eat clean 7 days or start cardio?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I would advise eating clean but if you really fancy something a bit crappy have it once a week or so. I would also do some HIIT cardio to increase fitness and metabolism, I think this will help muscle gains also.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Probabbly didnt pay attention in School to pulley systems Daz
> 
> Who cares....study this ya pleb


am i supose to understand what the **** that piece of **** diagram means ? :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

You have some big players on here Inno, Team1 Lois_Lane and RS007 are all well worth listening to for some experienced advise, good luck with everything I hope it goes to plan for you.

You look to have some decent mass in the pics, but there is definitely water and fat to come off, so get busy


----------



## Inno (Oct 15, 2010)

I would just like to say thank you to all that have replied, I really appreciate the help and support. It's not until i've come on this site that I have realised how little I know and how much help I need in order to do this.



> Originally posted by *RS007*
> 
> First couple of weeks, clean it up, get consistent, so then you can judge from there where to go.
> 
> ...





> Originally posted by *Lois_Lane*
> 
> I would advise eating clean but if you really fancy something a bit crappy have it once a week or so. I would also do some HIIT cardio to increase fitness and metabolism, I think this will help muscle gains also.


After taking both these replies into consideration I am going to start eating clean 7 days a week from Monday. I am going to have one cheat meal a week which will be on a Sunday. I am also going to start doing 20 minutes HIIT 3 x a week after my workouts.


----------



## Inno (Oct 15, 2010)

Trainied Shoulders tonight

Dumbell Presses - 36kg x 12, 42kg x 10, 46kg x 10

Behind Neck Hammer Strength - 40kg x 10, 50kg x 10, 60kg x 8

Side Laterals - 16kg x 12, 16kg x 12, 18kg x 10

Seated Front Raises - 16kg x 10, 16kg x 10, 18kg x 10

Rear Flyes on Pec Dec - 3 sets x 10

Shrugs - 90kg x 10, 90kg x 10, 90kg x 10

Calves

Standing - 3 sets of 10

Seated - 3 Sets of 10


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Inno, you talk early on about a shoulder niggle. including bar movements with chest will not help this as they pull the arms through a fixed route, try DBs instead. how long have you done chest on a monday? on your shoulders workout, your first DBs press weight is 36kg, tell me your warming up prior? going through a contest diet will expose any injuries and niggles to a greater extent, due to the body receiving more stress but less nutrients. be smart.

try and get your dates set asap, then work back and set your diet length. cheat meals etc can be decided once you see how your body is adapting to the initial clean up(ie weekends) and intro of cardio. you may find that you can still include more than one cheat meal, you may not. what thermos will you be using? drop the Multipower asap.

cheers!


----------



## Inno (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi MrO2b

Thanks for the reply, I have always done flat chest with a barbell but if you think changing this to db's will help I will give this a try. I have trained chest on Modays since I first went to training one body part a night approx 3 years ago.

As regards shoulders I always stretch first then do 2 light warm up sets, I have only posted working sets on here.

Not sure what thermos I will be uising, what would you recommend?

Somebody else mentioned about the multipower shake, why is this not good? What should I replace with.

As always thank in adavance for your feedback, it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Inno (Oct 15, 2010)

I have decided that from today I am going to take peoples advice and begin tightrning my eating plan. I aim to stick to the foods listed on page 1 7 days a week with just one cheat meal on a sunday evening.

I am also going to strat doing 20 minutes cardio on a monday, wednesday and friday. I will also be walking our dog for an hour on a saturday and sunday.

I am really looking forward to the next few months although i know they are going to be very difficult. I just cannot wait to get on stage and see whether that hard work pays off.


----------



## Inno (Oct 15, 2010)

Trained Arms on Friday

EZ Bar Curls - 40kg x 10, 45kg x 10, 50kg x 10, 55kg x 7

Seated Alternate DB Curls - 22kg x 10, 24kg x 10, 26kg x 8

Concentration Curls - 12kg x 10, 15kg x 10, 15kg x 10

Close Grip Bench Press - 80kg x 10, 90kg x 10, 100kg x 8

Tricep Push Downs - 40kg x 12, 45kg x 12, 50kg x 10

Tricep Extensions (cable machine) - 20kg x 12, 25kg x 10, 30kg x10


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Inno said:


> I have decided that from today I am going to take peoples advice and begin tightrning my eating plan. I aim to stick to the foods listed on page 1 7 days a week with just one cheat meal on a sunday evening.
> 
> I am also going to strat doing 20 minutes cardio on a monday, wednesday and friday. I will also be walking our dog for an hour on a saturday and sunday.
> 
> I am really looking forward to the next few months although i know they are going to be very difficult. I just cannot wait to get on stage and see whether that hard work pays off.


wise mate. mostwill scramble to gain every last ounce of size they can on run up to the show forsakign condition further for little gain...and have a c*nt of a time dieting losing all that last few ounce

I really think tightening up from here will pay off.

Keep an ey eon your weight and let it slowly come down each week. If you have 25lb or so to lose then a couple of lb a week at first slowing down to 1lb in the latter stages aint a bad target i dont think


----------



## Inno (Oct 15, 2010)

Trained Chest Last Night

Flat Bench Press - 100kg x 10, 120kg x 10, 130kg x 8, 140kg x 4 (dropset to 100kg for another 60

Incline DB - 36 x 10, 38kg x 10, 40kg x 10, 42kg x 10

Dips - 3 x Bodyweight x 12

Incline Flyes - 18kg x 10, 18kg x 10

Flat Flyes - 18kg x 10, 18kg x 10

Weighted Sit Ups - 3 sets of 10kg x12

Weighted Cable Crunches - 40kg x 15, 40kg x 15, 45kg x 15

Leg Raises - 3 sets of 15

20 Minutes Cardio on Treadmill Keeping HR at 125


----------



## Inno (Oct 15, 2010)

Can somebody tell me waht to have as a post workout shake instead of the multipower, as 2 people have already said I shouldn't be having this after my workout. I don't know why I shouldn't be having this.

Your help is appreciated as always


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Gaspari Itrapro is decent, but any whey isolate is the 'ideal' choice. If your having carbs too you can add in banana, simple sugar like dextrose or some vitargo or waxy maise starch.

I personally use vitargo and Intra pro.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

post workout sugar is post workout sugar imo. have some dextose, wms or even some jelly babies or haribo/wine gums if dieting and want soem solid sugar sweets with nothin else in them really


----------



## Inno (Oct 15, 2010)

I have seen other people saying that they have a handful of Haribo sweets, which sounds good to me if I can get away with it.

I am aiming to have 2 sccops of whey isolate in water and 50g porridge oats an hour before training and 2 scoops of whey in water with a handful of Haribo immmediately after training.

How does this sound?

I have also decided to have a complete overhaul of my eating which I aim to put together tonight. I will post this when completed.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

yep. lots have wms, vitargo etc. when dieting and craving swet stuff...a wee drop haribo to me is just the same and helps a lot. i had 4 bassets jelly babies post workout - 20g sugars - at low points.

Just tie it all in

I personally when dieting dont have carbs pre workout. To me if low carb for weeks on end the carbs pre workout do not increase strength etc. Thats fantasy. i have them earlier int he day and have protein or protein and fats pre workout to give the body a better chance of further losing fat via weight training


----------



## Inno (Oct 15, 2010)

Trained Back Last Night

Dead Lifts - 60kg x 12, 140kg x 10, 160kg x 10, 180kg x 8

Wide Grip Pull Downs - 3 sets of full stack x 10

Close Grip - 3 Sets of full stack x 10

Hammer Strength Pull Down - 80kg x 10, 90kg x 10, 100 kg x 10

One Arm Bent Over DB Rows - 3 sets of 50kg x 10

Standing Calf Raises 3 sets of 275lbs x 10

Seated Calf Raises - 3 sets of 40kg x 10


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

180kg for 8 reps = NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE :thumb:

keep up the training mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Inno (Oct 15, 2010)

Not been on here for a while due to me having my daughter for a couple of days and vario

us other things

I have managed to keep on top of my training and have altered my diet which i will post up on here shortly.

I am now doing cardio 3 x per week on a monday wednesday and friday immediately after my workout and after only a week and a half I have noticed that I dont feel more comfortable and less bloated. This may also be down to me now drinking 3 litres of water a day not including the litre or so in my shakes.


----------



## Inno (Oct 15, 2010)

My New Diet is as follows

7:30 -

4 Eggs

2 Wholemeal Bread

300ml Skimmed Milk

1 Sccop Whey

Multi-Vit

15ml Udos Oil

10:30 -

50g Porridge Oats

2 Scoops Whey in Water

12:30 -

150g Turkey breast

1 Wholemeal Bread

2 Rice Cakes

3:00 - Pre-Workout

150g Turkey breast

1 Wholemeal Bread

2 Rice Cakes

4:30 - Post-Workout

2 Scoops Whey in Water

5 Jelly Babies

7:30 -

150g Turkey breast

Big Bowl of Salad

2 Rice Cakes

10:00 -

2 Scoops Whey

300ml Skimmed Milk

15ml Udos Oil

This equates to approx 2800 cals, 350g (50%) Protein, 205g (30%) Carbs, 64g (20%)fats


----------



## Inno (Oct 15, 2010)

I have finally found out the date for the UKBFF North West 2011. It's good and bad news for me, the datre is 29 May 2011 which gives me a lot more time before I beed to begin my diet.

The only problem I have is that I am on a 3 day stag do in Magaluf on 22 April.... 5 weeks before the comp. Is it possible to get away with this and still be ready for the show???

Any advice on this will be greatly appreciated as it is a very good friend and i'm not sure he would forgive me if I pulled out.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

You will be okmate. just be ahead of schedule to compensate for it

Diet is a bit heavy onte bread for my liking above.


----------



## Inno (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Rab, glad i can get away with going. I'm definitely not going to go overboard but good to know i can still go and enjoy myself.

I totally agree with the amount of bread I am eating, i'm not sure what to substitute it with though as rice tends to bloat me and make me feel crap.

What do you think to some mashed sweet potato instead?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

few options

buckwheat

quinoa

lentils

potato

sweet potato

i hcop n change as i get sick of on e and the other :lol:


----------

